# Ituo Wiz20 Light Mount



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thought I would give some heads up for those that may be considering the Ituo Wiz20 for offroad use.

For the most part, the light itself has been working great. However the mount could be better. I just don't believe it's strong enough to support the weight of the light.

Mount #1 that came with the light...The pin fell out on the latch that holds the light. Hit a bump and light went flying off the bars. Had to hold the light in my hands on the way out that night to light my path. Never was able to find the latch and pin along the trail.

Replacement Mount #2...mount broke while riding:









Replacement Mount #3...Mount broke again while riding:









Also you can see in this picture (mount #3) that the pin is coming out of the latch again. If the mount didn't break first I would have had the same issue as noted in above for mount #1









Yes, I can warranty this part...but unless there has been a design change to the mount, it will keep breaking.


----------



## cbooher (Aug 30, 2017)

i wish i would have saw this a few days earlier as i ordered it already. hopefully they come up with something better.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

prj71 said:


> Thought I would give some heads up for those that may be considering the Ituo Wiz20 for offroad use.
> 
> For the most part, the light itself has been working great. However the mount could be better. I just don't believe it's strong enough to support the weight of the light.
> 
> .yes, I can warranty this part...but unless there has been a design change to the mount, it will keep breaking.


I feel for you. While my Wiz20 mount has worked great for the last year and a half (I don't take the light off road much) I have broken a couple of XP mounts the same way. Not a big deal to me since I prefer to run the "Vancbiker Gopro mounts" anyway for the extra cooling (Wiz20 doesn't need this) and horizontal aim adjustability. All the Ituo lights cost considerably less than similar quality and performing lights so I don't mind spending a little extra on the mounts. If I were going to use my Wuz20 off-road a lot I definitely would go the Vancbiker route. I have heard Ituo is converting to alloy mounts but don't know if the design will be changed or when it will happen.
Mole


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

cbooher said:


> i wish i would have saw this a few days earlier as i ordered it already. hopefully they come up with something better.


Ituo is supposed to have a new allow mount soon. Vancbiker also makes alloy Gopro mounts for the Wiz20. I've had good luck with my Wiz20 but have broken a couple of the XP mounts which are similar. After looking at the design of the mount and where it was breaking I came to the conclusion it actually the rubber friction pads that are causing the problem. The pad is too thick and because of the way the pads attach to the mount (rubber tab on bottom of pad fits into a very large relief area on the mount) it causes a soft spot where the tab attachment area is and an elevated hard spot right after where the mount will break. I just removed one of the friction pads which cuts in half the distance the mount can flex before contacting the bar and haven't had a problem since. I'd recommend doing that to your mount and hopefully you won't have any problems.
Mole


----------



## cbooher (Aug 30, 2017)

thank you for the info. i agree regarding the price so i have no problem investing in a better solution.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeap, new mounts are coming SOON.

Those with the failed mounts (not the same as the first ones, these ones that are having issues came to pass around the holidays) will be able to buy aluminum ones at a discounted price. Not sure on pricing yet.

Price of lights will be changing once new mounts become included (same time we get the new aluminum mounts).

Will hopefully have the vanc gopro adapters on hand then too.

Here's mine (the first one made to double check everything before he started selling them). Its in my road bike










And no, the mount below it (what the gopro adapter is mounted to) isnt something anyone can buy easily or be used on mountain bikes. Its Bontrager Blendr system. Specific to certain Trek road bike stems.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

So is my mount still warrantied? The last one that broke on me was purchased from you in July. I kinda need one right now. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes its covered but we are out till our next shipment arrives. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Please let me know when the next shipment comes in. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> Yes its covered but we are out till our next shipment arrives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What's the status on this? I need a new mount for a night ride on Thursday September 14th. I also contacted you via email about a warranty replacement and haven't heard back from you.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cbooher (Aug 30, 2017)

if you could email me back too that would be great. i've been waiting a week for a reply.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Wont be here in time to get you a mount by then. As for the email, check junk folder and such, I double checked to make sure I hadn't missed an email. But another plastic one will be sent under warranty.

PM me your names and I can resend email replies to anything else that was asked, sorry for whatever happened there.

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> Wont be here in time to get you a mount by then. As for the email, check junk folder and such, I double checked to make sure I hadn't missed an email. But another plastic one will be sent under warranty.
> 
> PM me your names and I can resend email replies to anything else that was asked, sorry for whatever happened there.
> 
> ...


PM has been sent. When do you expect the replacements to be in?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

The GoPro adapter for the Wiz20 has been a pretty popular item. Of the folks that have told me of their reason to buy one, not many have said their factory mount broke or they felt that it was not secure enough. The rest already were using or planning to use the GoPro mounting system with other devices and wanted compatibility with their existing GoPro mounts. Mostly they were using a K-edge combo mount with a Garmin on top and running a camera or Wiz20 underneath depending on the ride.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I had talked one of my bike friends into buying this light in July. I just rode with him last night on our Tuesday group ride and he told me his mount cracked also. What's the status on replacement mounts from Ituo?

I'm kind of irate at this point that I don't have a light for a Thursday night ride.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

We're waiting for our shipment. Dont have an exact date or anything yet. Just soon.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cantdecide (Jan 20, 2005)

I had good luck with a voile strap when my mount broke. Two or three would be bomber in my opinion. Ideal? ... no, but it'll get you out and about. Vancbiker parts on the way to me . Still like the Wiz20 ... looking forward to having it be GoPro adaptable.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

> .......I'm kind of irate at this point that I don't have a light for a Thursday night ride.


I'm obviously a bit biased here, but if I were having lots of trouble with the factory mounts on an otherwise good light, I'd quickly switch to the GoPro system and get on with reliable night riding.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Vancbiker said:


> I'm obviously a bit biased here, but if I were having lots of trouble with the factory mounts on an otherwise good light, I'd quickly switch to the GoPro system and get on with reliable night riding.


Or when I spend $130 for a light that's advertised as an off road mountain bike light maybe the manufacturer should do the proper testing on their product to make sure their mount is robust enough for the advertised use. Not expect that I buy a different mount.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

prj71 said:


> Or when I spend $130 for a light that's advertised as an off road mountain bike light maybe the manufacturer should do the proper testing on their product to make sure their mount is robust enough for the advertised use. Not expect that I buy a different mount.


I get where you are coming from.

My thought is more along the lines that a manufacturer will only test for what they consider "off road mountain bike" use. That is totally subjective and leave lots of unknowns in how it will work in all definitions of "off road mountain bike" usage.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> prj71 said:
> 
> 
> > Or when I spend $130 for a light that's advertised as an off road mountain bike light maybe the manufacturer should do the proper testing on their product to make sure their mount is robust enough for the advertised use. Not expect that I buy a different mount.
> ...


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

The website changed. When I bought the light it mentioned off road mountain biking 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

For the riding of who tested them it was fine. Im yet to break one during use myself. I had figured myself that being bounced around on a rigid fat bike was enough but point has been shown that many are riding a lot rougher than I do. We didnt design, make decisions or anything else with the mount design. Got the lights, helped test them.

Thats the thing with a newly designed product. Hard to find a problem till its had time out in the real world.

Frustrating at times but problems have been located and are being corrected. But takes a fair amount of time to redesign, re-tool, produce new parts and get them available. Imagine how the guys feel that drop 3x that on a single light that ends up having issues. 

No brand is immune to it. Those that have a better track record is because they stick to old, already perfected designs. They don't make big changes, try to find big ways to improve. And trying to do it at a price point way lower than anything comparable is even harder.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> For the riding of who tested them it was fine.


What kind of testing was done? Road ride?



> Im yet to break one during use myself. I had figured myself that being bounced around on a rigid fat bike was enough but point has been shown that many are riding a lot rougher than I do.


Is this riding it on snow or rocky/rooty terrain?



> Thats the thing with a newly designed product. Hard to find a problem till its had time out in the real world.


Before the website changed the Wiz20 was advertised as an off-road mountain biking light. If it was tested for the application advertised this issue would have shown up. I'm not the only one with the cracked mount problem. 3 have broken on me and my friend that ordered the same light (based on my recommendation)...his broke also.



> Frustrating at times but problems have been located and are being corrected. But takes a fair amount of time to redesign, re-tool, produce new parts and get them available. Imagine how the guys feel that drop 3x that on a single light that ends up having issues.


I'm not concerned with others that have spent 3x on the light. Although I do ride with many people that have spent more on their lights and they don't have broken mount issues.

So what's the expected lead time on replacement mounts?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Im one who tested them, as are users here. My bikes see trails all around the north western and central illinois, eastern iowa, missouri. Yet to break a mount.

All the videos on youtube and facebook pages, thats me on the bike with my camera.

That said, the ones you guys have appeared to be a change in plastic type. Im yet to break one myself but not saying its isolated or did I ever say it was. Made it VERY CLEAR that the issue is known and being taken care of. 

And lead time is the answer it was last week, when they get to us, thats all we know. Sometime this month.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

RAKC Ind said:


> Im one who tested them, as are users here. My bikes see trails all around the north western and central illinois, eastern iowa, missouri. Yet to break a mount.
> 
> All the videos on youtube and facebook pages, thats me on the bike with my camera.
> 
> ...


I have a Wiz 20 and had 2 clamps break now, I just recommended this light to a friend who was getting ready to try it for the first time last night. He had it on his bar and I told him tighten it just a tad more, in front of 15 people the clamp snapped light fell to the asphalt. He used my back up Serfas light for the ride. 'Light is great' clamp to total junk, no denying it!! Super light weight plastic!! Just telling it like it is!!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I dont disagree that the later mounts have serious issues. The original ones that were tested have had no issues. Thats what is supposed to be coming back.

I was just saying, I have broken the later version brittle ones myself, but totally agree theres a problem. And being fixed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

A company that stands behind what they sell and fixes the problem in a timely manner is all people want!! A great product is in the little details, your almost there!!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Im not them, you forget that part 

Standing behind it isnt a problem but when I run out of parts there is nothing I can do. The factory is on the other side of the planet.

Same with fixing the problem. I dont have a million dollar factor and engineer team to just have it all done in days.

Im a distributor and handle online retail for the States. All I can do is pass it on and wait.

Problem is being fixed with aluminum mounts. But all that costs time and money. Then the waiting game from the factory.

And your forgetting the most important point, want it cheap. Something had to give and it was the mounts. So with the new mounts means prices go up. Cant have cheap and high quality/performance. Ituo tried to save costs, made a mistake and correcting it. The other option is telling everyone to contact the manufacturer, I don't handle warranties. Instead I choose to be here and handle warranties on site and hope I see some form of reimbursement.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## adagioca (Apr 28, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> I have a Wiz 20 and had 2 clamps break now, I just recommended this light to a friend who was getting ready to try it for the first time last night. He had it on his bar and I told him tighten it just a tad more, in front of 15 people the clamp snapped light fell to the asphalt. He used my back up Serfas light for the ride. 'Light is great' clamp to total junk, no denying it!! Super light weight plastic!! Just telling it like it is!!


Similar story to mine. Broke 2 mounts within a 3 months span. Contacted the distributor and was promptly sent replacement.

Still, overall, really love the light. I'm willing to let these issues get worked out as long as we eventually receive a quality mount that stops breaking.


----------



## hwcn (Jul 31, 2010)

dgw7000 said:


> A company that stands behind what they sell and fixes the problem in a timely manner is all people want!! A great product is in the little details, your almost there!!


Agreed. I bought two lights and have broken three mounts. I had to buy a mount from Vancbiker so I could use one of the lights. Ituo has not addressed the issue in an adequate or timely manner and I am absolutely amazed at their callous attitude towards their customers. As far as I am concerned, the mounts are defective and should be replaced with better mounts at no charge. In fact, according to some forum members, there was an earlier version of the mount that worked just fine.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> Im one who tested them, as are users here. My bikes see trails all around the north western and central illinois, eastern iowa, missouri. Yet to break a mount.


What kind of trails?



> All the videos on youtube and facebook pages, thats me on the bike with my camera.


Links?



> That said, the ones you guys have appeared to be a change in plastic type.


Why was the plastic changed?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> I dont disagree that the later mounts have serious issues. The original ones that were tested have had no issues. Thats what is supposed to be coming back.
> 
> I was just saying, I have broken the later version brittle ones myself, but totally agree theres a problem. And being fixed.


If the original ones tested had no issues...Then why were the mounts changed?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> *And your forgetting the most important point, want it cheap*. Something had to give and it was the mounts. So with the new mounts means prices go up. Cant have cheap and high quality/performance. Ituo tried to save costs, made a mistake and correcting it. The other option is telling everyone to contact the manufacturer, I don't handle warranties. Instead I choose to be here and handle warranties on site and hope I see some form of reimbursement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The Ravemen and Fenix BC30R lights are comparable to the ItuoWiz 20 and comparable in price as well. All within a few dollars of each other. So does this mean those 2 brands of lights are having the same problem because people want them cheap?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

hwcn said:


> Agreed. I bought two lights and have broken three mounts. I had to buy a mount from Vancbiker so I could use one of the lights. Ituo has not addressed the issue in an adequate or timely manner and I am absolutely amazed at their callous attitude towards their customers. As far as I am concerned, the mounts are defective and should be replaced with better mounts at no charge. In fact, according to some forum members, there was an earlier version of the mount that worked just fine.


^^^THIS. Totally agree.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

prj71 said:


> The Ravemen and Fenix BC30R lights are comparable to the ItuoWiz 20 and comparable in price as well. All within a few dollars of each other. So does this mean those 2 brands of lights are having the same problem because people want them cheap?


Actually not comparable.

Neither has the output, neither has the programming abilities, neither has user replaceable cells, neither have user changeable optics. Those things cost extra in production.

As for mounts change, I HAVE NO CLUE. Was the dumbest thing ever. Those mounts werent tested, the originals were which are about as strong as aluminum.

What no one realizes is I have been fighting this fight for you guys for several months. When my son dropped a wiz2 with the plastic gopro mount (same plastic as the later wiz20 mounts) and it broke in 3 pieces I was concerned. People started having problems, I started pushing Ituo harder to fix the issue.

To add to it Ive been takin the hits sending out replacement mounts and so on to take care of all of you. Would have been nice for some understanding Im caught in the middle and doing EVERYTHING i can to get this resolved. But like you Im at their mercy.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Why is everything taken out of context, pick out what can be turned negative. 

That said:

All warranty concerns and such from this point forward must be directed to Ituo. We are no longer handling them. Tough decision but as everyone sees us as Ituo but we cannot fix their issues, we feel its best to direct further issues to them. We do have drivers for most lights (no new versions of wiz20s) but thats the extene of what we will repair and only until parts are exhausted. Thankfully it seems only mounts are of any issues.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

"Great Performance and solid quality doesn't have to be expensive."


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Except for the fact one point:

As of what I learned last night

ITUO DOESNT EXIST ANYMORE.

Sorry for my frustrations coming out here, been battling with trying to get an update for the last 3 weeks. No response to emails, phone numbers disconnected, contact has move to a new company.

Again I do apologize, didnt want to say anything yesterday till I knew for sure. Not sure what happened or why.

But this will be the last post from me regarding Ituo. Website will be changed as such over the coming days. I had expected better and made everyone expect better.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

No I DIDNT KNOW FOR SURE, havent slept in 3 days trying to figure this out. Wasnt until I located my contact on LINKED IN and called the numbers at about 4am to find them disconnected that I learned what happened.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Trust me I feel like a lot more of an ASS than you are trying to badger me into.

i spent the last year promoting this brand, taking the heat for their mistakes and trying to make them right only for customers to get screwed over in the end by leaving me high and dry.

Should have known by the delay in new mounts (several months) that something was wrong.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Attention to those with broken mounts:

Not going to let you guys be stuck with useless lights. First thing is I have parts to keep lights going if anyone has a driver fail or connector break etc. Limited numbers but should be good since those warranties are rare 

I have a deal worked out with Vancbiker (our aluminum gopto adapter guy) to get those of you here aluminum gopro adapters at a massive discount.

You will have to PM me for details, further details will not be posted here as this is for people I know have been waiting for mounts.

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> Attention to those with broken mounts:
> 
> Not going to let you guys be stuck with useless lights. First thing is I have parts to keep lights going if anyone has a driver fail or connector break etc. Limited numbers but should be good since those warranties are rare
> 
> ...


Ummm...you should be covering the cost of the mounts for those of us with broken mounts.

Don't expect us to pay some sort of discounted price for something that should be covered under warranty.

https://www.ituolights.com/pages/warranty-information


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

prj71 said:


> Ummm...you should be covering the cost of the mounts for those of us with broken mounts. ......


I believe that RAKC is doing the best he can to cover for a company that has left him in a super bad position. I'm working with him as best I can to help cover you guys. There is not a huge profit in bike lights (or GoPro adapters) such that a dealer has a pile of money to cover warranty issues for a manufacturer that will not (or can not) cover them. I don't want to absorb the cost of giving away adapters and RAKC can't afford to buy them from me (even at the discounted price) and give them away.

This is not the first time a dealer has been damaged or forced to go out of business due to an overseas manufacturer stiffing them on warranty claims. Anyone remember the Geoman Gear/Magicshine battery recall?

Grit your teeth and take RAKC up on the discounted adapter and switch to the GoPro system. I get that it hurts a bit, but it probably won't last long. You'll have a good light on a good mounting system and be back to night riding.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

prj71 said:


> Ummm...you should be covering the cost of the mounts for those of us with broken mounts.
> 
> Don't expect us to pay some sort of discounted price for something that should be covered under warranty.
> 
> ...


Says right there:

"ITUO PRODUCT WARRANTY"

We are not Ituo, we are RAKC Industries LLC. Were a dealer and distributor for Ituo.

Ituo bailed out and folded up. Ran off not only with what they owed for warranty but my funds for the shipment we were supposed to receive and never will.

Im trying to do the right thing with the deal from Vanc and he's being insanely gracious enough to help.

All because I dont want to see anyone left hanging with lights they cant use. Other businesses have just walked away, I want everyone to realize we're better than that even though we lost our asses on this.

Most have no clue how little money is made here with lights and we didnt charge more because it was never about the money.

Would you walk into a bike shop and expect them to replace a rockshox fork that broke after SRAM went out of business???? Not likely to happen but exact same point. Cant blame the retailer for the brand going under.

I know this is HORRIBLE and FRUSTRATING BEYOND BELIEF AND FOR THAT IM SORRY, WE'RE DOING WHAT WE CAN, BUT THIS IS THE END OF WHAT WE CAN DO.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Is the discounted GoPro mount pricing available to those who own the light but haven't broken the mount, or is it for warranty purposes only?


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I believe you did all you can to take care of the broken mounts, it Ituo not doing the right thing it makes it impossible for you to help us. Thank you!!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I guess taking the high road and helping people out when we had much of our capital stolen instead of doing what every other business has done was the wrong way to do things.

Close the door and walk away must be the right way in your eyes. Sorry but we're not those other companies.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

formula4speed said:


> Is the discounted GoPro mount pricing available to those who own the light but haven't broken the mount, or is it for warranty purposes only?


Its for the few that have been waiting weeks for mounts only. Sorry. Simply trying to help because Vanc is amazing enough to help with a solution so people arent left high and dry.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Same as the magicshine battery fiasco. As soon as a problem occurs they cut the distributor loose and walk away.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

To all those that have been supportive and understanding thank you.

I am working to sort out a better option. But for now, ravemen is so much better of a company than Ituo, customers truly come first and ACTUAL CYCLISTS ARE MANAGEMENT. All our efforts are devoted to them now. Even if you dont buy then from us, their worth a look. All others, action-led is where the only fair priced, quality, true mtb lights are found for now. Ravemen is working on MTB lights and reviewer here and myself will be going over them with a fine tooth comb before release.

Chemtrailsniffer:

Man might need to take your head out of the clouds and come back down. Honesty is where its at. Im not a polition, sorry.

And Im sorry you have issues with honesty and transparency. I know its a new concept and hard to accept but hopefully more will learn and follow. And yeap, I drew a line as what he did crossed a line by miles. When you go to the point of refunds (wouldnt even return the lights) then come here and do it again, nope Im done with it.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

One final note:

Not sure if I posted this already, I do have drivers, emitters and cables so I can fix lights (till I run out) but shipping is on you for that, sorry. No charge for parts/labor though.

That said, we have some demo lights with a few uses (only did 3 demos due to expenses caused by warranties), full kits. If anyone wants a lights CHEAP, I have 0 need for them. Think a couple of each, wiz20s dont have mounts but Vanc can cover you there. PM me if interested.

Also have a metric ton of shirts (another wth moment, 400+ shirts and a canopy sent for events this year and they just cut losses). Just pay shipping charge, less than $3 iirc and you guys that want them can have them. Going to donate them otherwise. Nice shirts (Ask Mr Mole) hate to just have them tossed to goodwill or something. A lot of different sizes as well. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> Says right there:
> 
> "ITUO PRODUCT WARRANTY"
> 
> ...


You are the rep for Ituo. You took on their product therefore you warranty it.

Like I said. Those of use with broken mounts...you owe us a new one whether you have to pay for it or not. It's called standing behind the product you decided to represent.

If you decide not to stand behind the product you represent I will never have dealings with RAKC Industries again. My friend that I talked into buying a Wiz20...rode with him last night...in addition to his mount breaking he now has the battery drain issue.

Now I'm the one who looks like an ass for making a light recommendation to a friend.

Ball is in your court. If you want to do the right thing...buy the replacement mounts from Vancibker and send them to your customers at no charge. You do realize that if we are provided the Vancbiker mount that, we still have to purchase the goPro mount to be compatible with it. Not everyone has a goPro handlebar mount.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

You bought from Ituo, not from me. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> You bought from Ituo, not from me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No. I purchased the mount from you.

Right at this link. And then you send me a private message suggesting that I can get mount at discount price from Vanc for $10 plus shipping? No! Just no. You either refund my money for the bad mount that I bought from you in July or send me a Vanc mount at no charge. Cuz now I'm going to have to purchase a goPro bar mount to work with it.

https://www.ituolights.com/collecti...z20-replacement-quick-release-handlebar-mount


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

RAKC Ind said:


> That said, we have some demo lights with a few uses (only did 3 demos due to expenses caused by warranties), full kits. If anyone wants a lights CHEAP, I have 0 need for them. Think a couple of each, wiz20s dont have mounts but Vanc can cover you there. PM me if interested.


So as of right now you are still selling these?
Shouldn't you be holding onto them to cover future warranty issues?

Are you being clear with the ravenman customers that their warranty is only good until you decide it isn't?

For those that questioned why you were reviewing ituo light when you were secretly in business with them none of this is surprising.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

prj71 said:


> .......Now I'm the one who looks like an ass for making a light recommendation to a friend.


I've been there too with the Geoman Gear/Magicshine debacle. Two friends ended up with light heads and no replacement battery. It's one of the reasons I'm trying to help RAKC with this problem. Do I need to? Nope, but maybe it'll earn me some good Karma points.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Vancbiker said:


> I've been there too with the Geoman Gear/Magicshine debacle. Two friends ended up with light heads and no replacement battery. It's one of the reasons I'm trying to help RAKC with this problem. Do I need to? Nope, but maybe it'll earn me some good Karma points.


That's great that you are helping RAKC. But since RAKC is the distributor and rep for the Ituo Wiz20 he should purchase the mounts from you, out of his own pocket, and send them to the people that have been waiting for weeks. AT NO CHARGE.

Thats whats called customer service and standing behind the warranty of the product you represent.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

prj71 said:


> No. I purchased the mount from you.
> 
> Right at this link. And then you send me a private message suggesting that I can get mount at discount price from Vanc for $10 plus shipping? No! Just no. You either refund my money for the bad mount that I bought from you in July or send me a Vanc mount at no charge. Cuz now I'm going to have to purchase a goPro bar mount to work with it.
> 
> ...


Our obligation is for the cost of an ituo replacement mount, NOTHING MORE.

Who do you think will be making up the price difference with Vanc when this is over? Me. They cost him more than what hes willing to sell for to help, we will be covering the difference at later date (though hes willing to do it at no charge).

Otherwise i can paypal you what the mount cost me to replace, which is way less than the discount your getting from Vancbiker.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

chemtrailsniffer said:


> You continue to be confused about many things. I've already covered your unethical business practices already so let me address your latest blather.
> 
> I don't have issues with honesty and transparency. The fact is that you have not been honest nor transparent.
> 
> ...


I posted the matter EXACTLY AS VANCBIKER ASKED ME TO WHEN DEAL WAS MADE.

Because of the fact you guys just cant seem to comprehend anything he stepped in and posted.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> I posted the matter EXACTLY AS VANCBIKER ASKED ME TO WHEN DEAL WAS MADE.
> 
> Because of the fact you guys just cant seem to comprehend anything he stepped in and posted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


FYI...Vancbiker has nothing to do with this issue. He doesn't sell Ituo lights and doesn't have to worry about his reputation being on the line.

Are you really that obtuse?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

No he offered to help, im not going to go against his wishes. Simple as that.

As for free mounts, NOPE not happening. Warranty does not cover aftermarket replacements. So either take the discount from him or Ill refund you what the mounts cost me as that is my obligation for warranty. Free replacement mount.

Done

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> No he offered to help, im not going to go against his wishes. Simple as that.
> 
> As for free mounts, NOPE not happening. Warranty does not cover aftermarket replacements. So either take the discount from him or Ill refund you what the mounts cost me as that is my obligation for warranty. Free replacement mount.
> 
> ...


Refund me for my replacement mount. I expect the $12.99 plus shipping. What I paid. Not what the mount costs.

I will never do business with RAKC industries again or recommend them to anyone. Very poor customer service and standing behind the product they sell.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

We are following warranty guidelines only. Nothing more. Thats what you demanded. Warranty says nothing of aftermarket replacements.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Need to be right now lol. Trying to keep useful info for normal people out there by ending what debates I can.

He wants me to follow the warranty terms on the website to the letter, I just did. Exactly as he requested.

Well be paying Vanc back for the price difference in the gopro mounts when the dust settles. Were eating the cost to get mounts to people. That wasnt good enough for him. So I instead did exactly as he wanted, follow warranty guidelines.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

RAKC Ind said:


> I posted the matter EXACTLY AS VANCBIKER ASKED ME TO WHEN DEAL WAS MADE.





RAKC Ind said:


> No he offered to help, im not going to go against his wishes. Simple as that.


I asked RAKC to filter the adapter discount deal so that folks with a legit breakage warranty issue would be the ones that get the discounted adapter. As mentioned earlier, I can afford to help, but there are limits to that. I can not afford to offer a substantially discounted adapter to everyone with a Wiz20 that wants to switch to GoPro mounts. Honestly, after hearing so much bitching about what really should be received as a reasonable (IMO) solution I'm kind of regretting the decision.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> We are following warranty guidelines only. Nothing more. Thats what you demanded. Warranty says nothing of aftermarket replacements.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Warranty means that you refund the price in full. Or provide a replacement mount. Not what your cost is or tell us we can buy a discount mount somewhere else plus have to pay the price for a go pro mount. I think you are drunk or really obtuse. The way you operate...You will not stay in business selling lights.

So here is the holy crap private message I received from RAKC. Great work dude. You just lost customers.



RAKC Ind said:


> Had you actually not been making rediculous demands and bashing me for the last 8 months I would have gone behind the scenes to help you out because of the issues.
> 
> Instead all this. So $5.23 refunded per specified warranty obligation that legally I dont even have now. You want me to follow what we have on the site, I just did
> 
> ...


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

No more support, no more anything. We're done. I am not dealing with this from you anymore. Go find other companies to badger.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Not screwing anyone.

That guy got his refund, not supporting him anymore.

Supporting other customers still.

User reported to admins, massive breach of forum rules and obvious motives for gains.

User blocked.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherbona (Mar 23, 2011)

Excessive lurker here. Except for the mounts I love my Ituo lights. It's too bad it's ending, but I am really happy with my Wiz20, XP4 and two Wiz1 lights. I have no regrets at all buying these from RAKC (except missing the sale price I saw earlier, ha). The tints and modes are great. Oh, and I just love being able to use my 26650 batteries (Wiz 1) in a bike light for the runtime. So thanks RAKC!

I do plan to Vancbiker-ize these sometime  , but will be doing it via normal price (well I did have 1 mount break, but for the others it is just an upgrade so I have no concern with doing them all that way).


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> Not screwing anyone.
> 
> That guy got his refund, not supporting him anymore.
> 
> ...


You refunded me $5.23 for a replacement mount that I paid $12.99 plus shipping for.

I've asked for 2 things:

1) You provide a Vanc replacement that YOU offered me at discount price for no charge.

2.) Full refund for my broken mount that I bought in July.

I have no motives for gains. Seriously...this is really poor customer service on your part.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hwcn (Jul 31, 2010)

hwcn said:


> Agreed. I bought two lights and have broken three mounts. I had to buy a mount from Vancbiker so I could use one of the lights. Ituo has not addressed the issue in an adequate or timely manner and I am absolutely amazed at their callous attitude towards their customers. As far as I am concerned, the mounts are defective and should be replaced with better mounts at no charge. In fact, according to some forum members, there was an earlier version of the mount that worked just fine.


This was my last post. I did not mention RAKC ind. at all, yet after the post RAKC Ind., started PMing people desparaging things about me. Is it ok for me to do the same?

Maybe the moderator should step in and ban RAKC Industries. Absolutely uncool and underhanded.

I just wanted lights I could use at night.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Prj, I refunded the mount but your light has no more warranty or support as it wasnt purchased from us anyway.

Hwcn

I recall the thread and so on that forced me to refund half your order (basically a free light) and that still wasnt enough. Then still offer you the code for a discount on the gopro mount for a second one since you had issues. After using that thread to bully me into the refund.

Its things like that that made the Ituo failure so damaging and couldnt do more to help with this mess.

I had no problem working with people on solutions to the problem as long as it is handled with some common decency as 2 mature adults. That all I asked but that was too much for some.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> Prj, I refunded the mount but your light has no more warranty or support.


Actually...I just checked my PayPal account and I haven't received a refund from you at all. Just an email saying that I was refunded $5.23.

But again...why are you refunding me $5.23 for a mount that I paid $12.99 plus shipping for?

Is this really that difficult to understand for you?










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Are you that blind, check your order, YOU USED A MASTERCARD.

And cost of mount was refunded.

Teach me to offer to help someone who didnt even buy anything but a mount from us. Couldnt be bothered to contact who the light was purchased from for the first 2 mounts that broke.....but can do this to us for trying to help with a solution.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> Are you that blind, check your order, YOU USED A MASTERCARD.
> 
> And cost of mount was refunded.
> 
> ...


Why are you refunding your cost of the mount and not what I paid?

This seems to be the question you keep avoiding.

Just checked the one and only Mastercard I have. No refund.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Omg seriously. Credit cards wont show credits immediately, especially over a weekend.

And I refunded the entire order whats the problem

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hwcn (Jul 31, 2010)

RAKC Ind said:


> Prj, I refunded the mount but your light has no more warranty or support as it wasnt purchased from us anyway.
> 
> Hwcn
> 
> ...


Your choice to refund the money, I never asked for anything more than functioning lights and mounts. The refund was not in full, thus not a free light. I used the proceeds to buy another mount and GoPro adapter from Vancbiker.

My last post was directed to Ituo, not you, so stop with your silly justification in sending disparaging PM's to other forum members regarding me. I'm pointing this out because it is you not me that is unfairly attacking. I did appreciate your efforts and my last post had nothing to do with you personally and did not mention your company, it was all about Itou. So how in the hell do you justify your derogatory PM to other forum members about me. Do you call that mature?

I really did feel bad about your situation until I saw the unwarranted e-mail you decided to send mis-representing our interactions, as well as your revisionist post above. You should have apologized, but you are neither the bigger man, nor the mature adult in this interaction.

It a sad day when vendors believe it is unreasonable for consumers to expect to receive those goods and services promised.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Really, you ordered 2 wiz 20s and got 150 refunded. Wiz20s are only $125.

And I sent you mounts, got nasty messages about overnighting them and everything else.

Last email something like "you know what you have to do to fix this" after the thread.

And only place to buy was from us.

Didnt ask further about other options (would have credited the broken mounts so you could replace with vanc systems for both) or anything. Just that last nasty but short email.

So ya I saw it as bullying us into a refund. You even demanded free replacement with updated version and I told you that depended on Ituo. Got harsh over that.

I do apologize if that wasnt your intention. But to believe it wasnt when not so much as a thank you on email at least for trying to make it right, how is anyone to see any differently. Makes it a bit difficult dont you think?

And yes Ituo should have made things right BY ALL. Instead they ran.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> Omg seriously. Credit cards wont show credits immediately, especially over a weekend.
> 
> And I refunded the entire ****ing order so just stop, sound like my 3 yr old.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No. You only refunded $5.23. Not the $12.99 plus shipping I paid.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

For the love of god here is the proof









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> Really, you ordered 2 wiz 20s and got 150 refunded. Wiz20s are only $125.


$125 x 2 Wiz20s = $250.

And you only refunded the guy $150?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

He kept the lights. I got bullied and fell for it without so much as a thank you.

This stuff is why cycling anything is so damn expensive.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> For the love of god here is the ****ing proof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why doesn't my email you sent me show that amount?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

prj71 said:


> Then why doesn't my email you sent me show that amount?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Because I didnt click send email the second time. For the love of god just stop. I showed you the proof cause i put the second part of the refund through.

Enough ready.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Rotflmao

Nope, more companies should be less afraid to say enough is enough.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeap I do.

Setting a new standard. Take care of customers, but dont give in to bullying so everyone else doesnt have to pay higher prices for it.

Go back to whatever light brand your gaining from and tell them (or is it your own) how giving away everything for free is such a good idea. 

Yes we know who you are....

I put my bet on occulus or whatever that brand is that the guy went nuts.

Ps, love how you went through the effort to bypass blocking on tapatalk. Need some popcorn and almost out of beer 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Just not worth arguing with someone thats got gains to be made from running our name into the dirt.

Made posts messing up Cats review threads and such.

And to be clear, chemtrail knows nothing of us, no purchases from us, has no idea. Just some hatred or need to have us go out of business for gains.

Take what you all will from this mess. I again apologize for these matters done what we can. I have blown up at a couple users and sorry others had to see that.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

I've posted this before....

In addition to the GoPro adapters and mounts, I make custom parts for motorcycles, hot cars and hot boats. Sportbike guys sometimes whine about the cost of something. Harley and chopper guys almost never do. On a rare occasion the hot car/hot rod guys might grumble a bit. Hot boat guys usually say something like "is that all" or "that's less than I thought it would be. Cyclists too often ask things like "if I buy two can I get a quantity discount?" or "I'll order if you do free shipping". I'm not sure what the connection is but it has always made me scratch my head.

Holy crap fellas you are whining about peanuts here. I'm sure "it's a matter of principle" type argument now. RAKC has done what he could with a manufacturer that left him in a deep hole and holding the bag. 

Time to move on......


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Also, I want to be as transparent as possible in what has become one of, if not the, most heated MTBR forum threads I've seen...

I have no significant business relationship with RAKC. The owner of RAKC bought standard and custom GoPro adapters from me long before he ever became a light dealer. He modded and built numerous lights and converted many of them to GoPro mounting with my parts. He has provided me with precise dimensions of a variety of lights so I could design adapters for them. I have provided him with a couple prototype adapters so he could test them and give me performance and fit feedback before putting them into production. That describes the extent of my dealings with RAKC.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Y'all don't forget to register your purchase, that gives you an extra 6 months warrantee!

Product Registration-ITUO

And do read the fine print on the warrantee...
warranty-ITUO
_Special notes regarding the warranty:
Free replacement will be of a higher specification if original product is no longer available._


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Holy cow, 
what happened here? This thread went a little nuclear, so I hope that calmer heads will prevail tomorrow. This is bad situation all around, everyone is getting stiffed including RAKC Ind. He's left holding the bag for a company that is bailing out.

For all the guys that think their broken mounts should be replaced for free, that is probably correct. But that is only true if the company is still in business. RAKC Ind doesn't have working ITUO mounts to replace them with.

In a perfect world RAKC would replace all the broken mounts in order to keep his customers happy. Maybe he doesn't have the money to do that. It's really ITUO who should be supplying the mounts/cash to correct the situation. I really thought the guys at ITUO were better than this. Nope just another cut and run Chinese outfit.

But surely you guys can not expect to get a $20 custom made, CNC'ed, superb quality aluminum mount for FREE to make up for a lousy mount that is coming out of China. The guy that makes those mounts, Vancbiker, is doing it on the side. He is also the only one making those anywhere in the world. He is really going out of his way to help out here. I hope you guys appreciate that.

RAKC is also a guy who works a regular job with a family who is selling lights on the side. Give the guy a break.

That being said, RAKC I think you need to step away from the keyboard/phone sometimes before you start posting some of this stuff. You really didn't do yourself any favors here. I really hope that that stuff about sending customer information to a third party is not true. I can appreciate that you are under a great deal of stress here, but you need to find a way through this that doesn't damage your reputation.

You should probably make a formal announcement thread about ITUO sudden departure and how you will handle warranty claims in the next few months. Perhaps you need a cutoff date for certain things such as the mount.

There are other mounts available also. Such as 
Hope Universal Handlebar Mount | Chain Reaction Cycles

Or you could go back to the rubber band mounts.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> Just not worth arguing with someone thats got gains to be made from running our name into the dirt.


Nobody here, including myself, has gains to be made.

However you are doing a fine job of running your own name into the dirt without help from anyone here.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Vancbiker said:


> I'm sure "it's a matter of principle" .


Yes.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

varider said:


> Holy cow,
> what happened here? This thread went a little nuclear, so I hope that calmer heads will prevail tomorrow. This is bad situation all around, everyone is getting stiffed including RAKC Ind. *He's left holding the bag for a company that is bailing out. *
> 
> For all the guys that think their broken mounts should be replaced for free, that is probably correct. But that is only true if the company is still in business. RAKC Ind doesn't have working ITUO mounts to replace them with.
> ...


Okay, I clicked on this thread just to find out what all the who-ha is about. Goodness-gracious! What a slug fest of a thread! I hate to say this but these kinds of heated arguments ( between sellers and buyers ) need to be kept private. That's because anyone reading all this stuff has no idea if anything they are reading is actual or just someone trying to screw with someone else just for the hell of it. Seriously!

Now what's all this about ITUO bailing out? Are they going out of business?! When did this happen? Their lamps are some of the best lamps ever made! Say it ain't so!

BTW, I bought a nice Gopro bar mount at REI about two weeks ago. Seems to work fine with my ITUO XP3 and my Wiz-1. It also includes five different sized shims so I figure it should work with almost all handlebars. Not cheap though, $60!


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

prj71 said:


> Nobody here, including myself, has gains to be made.
> 
> However you are doing a fine job of running your own name into the dirt without help from anyone here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Don't care really, people choose not to buy from me for taking a stand against adults acting like children so be it.

Was I perfect in this, no. I still put in far more effort than any other company would have done or ever has done. Every other one would have said NOTHING, DONE NOTHING AND DISAPPEARED.

My choice to try to stay in front of this and help people has caused me extreme regret. Washing my hands of this and disappearing would have been a much more intelligent choice. And I see now why so many other companies just vanish. Honesty and working to help ease the pain is met with hostility.

I never did this to get rich, I have a job. No real money to be made in cycling anyway as Vanc so perfectly explained. I did it to get the lights out there for people and have fun.

We live simply, bills are paid, life will go on.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

[


> QUOTE=Cat
> 
> Now what's all this about ITUO bailing out? Are they going out of business?! When did this happen? Their lamps are some of the best lamps ever made! Say it ain't so!


Pretty sad situation but it looks like they (Ituo) are gone. 
Mole


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I actually have to thank you chemtrail. By posting as you are, it makes people step back and take a better look at us. Look at who we are and how we treat customers.

That said have to thank everyone for the continued support! Very heart felt appreciation for this. Especially with the continued adversity of those that feed off the struggles of others and find joy in it.

Regardless of what you may hear, we are not going anywhere. We may be beaten, battered and bruised, but still standing.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Ya so, lost my temper with people that wont see reason or have an ounce of common decency in light of a situation where we were left holding the bag for a mess that we had not created nor had any form of control over.

Simply makes me human, not a corporate robot. Do I regret blowing up in the manner I did, yes I do. Amends were made for both matters and I apologize for my demeanor.

As to what you want from this one can only surmise. However we do know you have never been a customer of our or any association of the brands we work with.

Regardless, your antics are of no concern. We will continue to operate as we always have. Putting customers first.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

MRMOLE said:


> [Pretty sad situation but it looks like they (Ituo) are gone.
> Mole


Sad indeed.

Seems to have a familiar feel about it though. Not the first time a Chinese bike light company has started out with a strong product only to falter, lose control of quality, then bail.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Vancbiker said:


> Sad indeed.
> 
> Seems to have a familiar feel about it though. Not the first time a Chinese bike light company has started out with a strong product only to falter, lose control of quality, then bail.


I wasnt around for the geoman incident but references keep surfacing.

Not sure if its true, have read a few times that Magicshine is actually what the supplier became after that mess. If so begs the question if we will see that happen here. Rename and try again.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Cat-man-do said:


> I hate to say this but these kinds of heated arguments ( between sellers and buyers ) need to be kept private. !


Umm...no.

If buyers come here to research lights to buy they should be made aware of poor customer service by the light company and those that sell and distribute their products.

As it stands now RAKC has provided poor customer service for a product he sells.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> Don't care really, people choose not to buy from me for taking a stand against adults acting like children so be it.
> 
> Was I perfect in this, no. I still put in far more effort than any other company would have done or ever has done. Every other one would have said NOTHING, DONE NOTHING AND DISAPPEARED.


It was like pulling teeth with you dude. First you offered me a Vanc mount for $10 plus shipping while ignoring the fact that I would still have pay extra money for a gopro mount in order for it to work.

Then when I said I wasn't interested in the Vanc mount I asked for a refund and you initially gave me $5.23, which is yur cost for the mount, instead of the $15.99 I paid for it in July.



> Washing my hands of this and disappearing would have been a much more intelligent choice.


Yeah...that would have been a great business decision. Seriously...you should get out of the retail business as someone suggested earlier.



> And I see now why so many other companies just vanish. Honesty and working to help ease the pain is met with hostility.


They vanish because of poor management skills and bad customer service.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

> QUOTE=prj71;13350296]Umm...no.
> 
> If buyers come here to research lights to buy they should be made aware of poor customer service by the light company and those that sell and distribute their products.


Don't think anybody (definitely not me) here believes you started this thread as a community service to help others. This was all hashed out in the Wiz20 review thread so the purpose of this thread is pretty obvious and only negative. So agree with Cat's definition of the contents in this thread and that they would have been more appropriately handled off line.



> As it stands now RAKC has provided poor customer service for a product he sells.


For the vast majority this has not been the case. I have four lights from RAKC with no issues that haven't been taken care of to my satisfaction (Broken mounts was one of them) and would have been even more satisfied if I had the option of getting a Vanc. mount at a discount as compensation. Situations like this make me believe in Karma.
Mole


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

prj71 said:


> Umm...no.
> 
> If buyers come here to research lights to buy they should be made aware of poor customer service by the light company and those that sell and distribute their products.
> 
> ...


Okay, that's fine. I agree with your basic premise. You intended to inform other people of your experience with one of the vendors. In your opinion you feel you got cheated. He says differently but has admitted taking the wrong tone ( for what that's worth ). For doing this he now has had his reputation dragged through the mud. Just keep in mind that people who read this kind of stuff know there's always two sides of the story.

When you bought from RAKC you entered into a private business transaction. While I certainly have seen other people mention their dissatisfaction with vendors or vendor/manufacturers before, what usually happens is that the poster makes his point in the forum and if the vendor sees the post he will usually try to get the person to take the matter off the forum and try to resolve the issue off line. Apparently he ( RAKC ) tried to do this but obviously you're still not satisfied. Not my place to interfere in a private business transaction "gone bad" but this argument is now more public than private.

I have a suggestion to help resolve the issue. I suggest you both find a service that will mediate the issue. For this to work you both have to agree before hand that whatever the mediator decides you both have to accept, even if you don't like the outcome. I'm not in the mediating business myself but I know there are places that do this. You might try going through the BBB ( Better Business Bureau ) and see if they can help you two resolve the issue. Going forward I hope both of you can resolve the issue and get to the point where you can shake hands. I know it seems impossible now but I think it's doable.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

We refunded entire cost of his mount and shipping he paid as requested.

Matter is completed. Light itself was not purchased from us (purchased from Ituo directly). No need for further communication 

At no point prior to this thread was their any issue involving us, no any issues until Ituo went under without warning.

With vancs help we tried to resolve it. Instead by his request we refunded his order for the mount.

No other issues remain that I am aware of.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

So disappointing. I just recorded a video segment on night biking and lights and I have been making references to the XP2 lights I have. I went to link to the lights in my YouTube description only to find this cessation of business notice and this **** show. 

I've been using the lights pretty much continuously since around February. I love the lights. I had one issue with the remote port that was eventually fixed. I never used the mounts though. Instead from day one, I used K-edge Garmin/GoPro combo mounts and mounted the lights upside down beneath my Garmin. That has been flawless but is obviously a more expensive solution than using the regular mounts.

So, does this mean the remainder of my two year warranty is worthless now? Perhaps I should have stuck with a better known brand. This was my first ever "non brand" brand light. Not the best experience now....


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

TheNormsk said:


> So disappointing. I just recorded a video segment on night biking and lights and I have been making references to the XP2 lights I have. I went to link to the lights in my YouTube description only to find this cessation of business notice and this **** show.
> 
> I've been using the lights pretty much continuously since around February. I love the lights. I had one issue with the remote port that was eventually fixed. I never used the mounts though. Instead from day one, I used K-edge Garmin/GoPro combo mounts and mounted the lights upside down beneath my Garmin. That has been flawless but is obviously a more expensive solution than using the regular mounts.
> 
> So, does this mean the remainder of my two year warranty is worthless now? Perhaps I should have stuck with a better known brand. This was my first ever "non brand" brand light. Not the best experience now....


Nope warranty isnt totally useless. We have limited supply of drivers, cables, emitters for all lights, we will keep everyone going as long as we have parts.

We are not "gone", just Ituo is,will do what we can as long as we can.

Sorry for the "mess"

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

One time my lights came with some pretty bad mounts. I found a replacement that was better made and paid $30 or so to have some nice ones. Glad I did, they work great.

Whoever posted this guy's and his wife's name up top, could you take that out by the way? That's the slimiest bull**** I've seen on the forum in a long time.

Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

MRMOLE said:


> Don't think anybody (definitely not me) here believes you started this thread as a community service to help others.


Actually I did. When I started it, I had no vendetta against RAKC. It was just a PSA.



> This was all hashed out in the Wiz20 review thread so the purpose of this thread is pretty obvious and only negative. So agree with Cat's definition of the contents in this thread and that they would have been more appropriately handled off line.


That thread was too large and sometimes people get sick of searching through pages to find information. Why handle off line? If the mounts are breaking people should be made aware before purchasing a product.



> For the vast majority this has not been the case.


And this is a factual statement based on what data?



> I have four lights from RAKC with no issues that haven't been taken care of to my satisfaction (Broken mounts was one of them) and would have been even more satisfied if I had the option of getting a Vanc. mount at a discount as compensation.


Good for you. I have a Wiz20 with battery drain issue and 3 mounts that have broken.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Cat-man-do said:


> Okay, that's fine. I agree with your basic premise. You intended to inform other people of your experience with one of the vendors. In your opinion you feel you got cheated. He says differently but has admitted taking the wrong tone ( for what that's worth ). For doing this he now has had his reputation dragged through the mud. Just keep in mind that people who read this kind of stuff know there's always two sides of the story.


What 2 sides? This story is pretty simple...

There are a bunch of us with broken Wiz20 mounts. RAKC solution is to sell you a Vanc mount for $10 plus shipping. Then you have to go and buy a goPro mount in order for it to work.

If I was in his shoes I would have offered all my customers a full refund for broken mounts under warranty, explain what happened with Ituo and then told them about the mount available from Vanc.

Instead I received a PM from RAKC and his first course of action was to try and sell me another mount. And then when I stated I wanted a refund instead he initially refunded me $5.23. It wasn't until I told him I expected full refund that he agreed to the full $15.99 I paid...which I still haven't received yet.



> Not my place to interfere in a private business transaction "gone bad" ...


Correct.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

RAKC Ind said:


> We refunded entire cost of his mount and shipping he paid as requested.


As of the this morning, I have not recieved the refund yet.



> Light itself was not purchased from us (purchased from Ituo directly).


The light I purchased on Amazon from Ituo International. The 2 replacement mounts I purchased from you...one March 6 through Amazon and the Second one on July 13 directly from your website.



> At no point prior to this thread was their any issue involving us, no any issues until Ituo went under without warning.


The mount has been an issue since I first purchased the light in December 2016.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Here is screenshots showing your refund was sent.

We were not trying to sell anyone anything, we had nothing to gain, wasn't being sold by us.. A solution to continued use of the lights was found and offered since stock mounts no longer exist

As for refund time frame, I gather your very new to credit cards.

Sorry, however we have no controm over time frame in which payment processes. Secondly all cards and all companies state a minimum of 3-5 business days for payment to post. Amazon says up to 7 days









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

What response are you looking for? I'll let you know if I receive the refund or not. Please remove those images...bad business practice sir.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Actually simply a mistake on some info being there that I didnt catch. Apologies.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hwcn (Jul 31, 2010)

prj71 said:


> What response are you looking for? I'll let you know if I receive the refund or not. Please remove those images...bad business practice sir.


Accusing me of blackmail and making disparaging remarks about me in a PM to other forum members is pretty bad business practice as well. While everyone is entitled to his or her own opinion, I am at a loss at how anyone can support or justify his behavior.

And for the record, I have never blackmailed anyone in my life, let alone RAKC industries! All I ever asked for, wanted, expected, wished for were lights and mounts that worked as advertised.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Guys, calm down. If you have a personal issue with a company you did business with, this is not the way to handle it.

Also posting someones real names on here in such a hateful manner is well and beyond the rules of use for this site. I have deleted those posts and will ask that not be done again.

If you did not do business with RAC, you have zero business posting in this thread. I am looking at you chemtrail... go post something productive. Keep up your attacks and you will get a 7 day time out.

Also for those upset about this situation, try to put yourself in his shoes, the company he was selling products for was not his employer, he just had the rights to sell their stuff here. They went out of business without telling him, and stole money from him.... have some sympathy... sheesh.


----------

